# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Нет больше сил

## Merkuriy

Так все достало в этой жизни. Чечня, кровь, смерть друзей. Уход жены опять чечня и поиск смерти. Измена второй жены и хочется опять умереть. Но достойно с пользой для об*щества. А сама смерть не страшна умирал но не повезло выжил да и помирал не по своей воле*

----------


## Merkuriy

Но я знаю что так умереть не получится и по этому помогу сам себе и я знаю что не испугаюсь и не дрогнет рука. Но идти вперед некуда и остается только одно решение всех проблем

----------


## Unity

«…Умереть не зря»!.. Не как собака... 
О, сколько же аз об этом размышляла, – и всегда почему-то бессменно скатывалась к мизантропии – мол, какое у нас Больное общество, состоящее Преимущественно из апологетов Культа «…Жизни», неспособных, к сожалению, Понять, что некоторые из частиц общества Изначально Нежизнеспособны и гуманистическое Оправдание существования подобных «…Единиц» – абсурдно! Ну не может человек «…Жить из-под палки», «…Принудительным образом», – и в силу наличия инстинкта самосохранения Физически Не в силах себя погубить – почему бы тогда ни Позволить нам, Таким, Уничтожать себя на Пользу Обществу, – бросая нас в качестве пушечного мяса в войнах, на гашение вспыхнувших атомных реакторов, в качестве «…Живого контейнера» для Органов для трансплантации и т.д.?.. Почему бы ни позволить Обществу Самоочищаться от тех, что не желают жить, на протяжении многих лет наблюдая за своей деградацией, телесной и духовной? Почему бы нам ни позволить Смерть человеческим образом, в человеческих условиях??? Что нас сдерживает от подобного? Лучше спиваться, становиться наркоманами, преступниками-рецидивистами, – или всё же лучше Умереть – и не создавать впредь никому головной боли?... 

К примеру, тысячи людей Годами страждут от неизлечимых недугов, устранить которые возможно лишь посредством пересадки органов, – но «…Те, что не желают жить» В СООТВЕТСТВИИ С ЗАКОНОМ не вправе прийти в некий энный «…Центр эвтаназии», – умертвить себя, Отдав, Подарив свои «…Детали» иным людям, несомненно, Заслуживающим Жизни!.. 

Как это ужасно... Умирать в петле, понимая: Ничего Доброго обществу своим приходом на сей свет ты так и Не Сделала, – и даже Шанса у тебя на это «…По закону» нет – и неважно, что Другие годами еле тлеют на гемодиализе, – Общество «…Жизнеутвердителей» не признаёт за персоной Права На Смерть, На Самопожертвование!.. Варвары мы, – хотя и уже не носим звериные шкуры... Варвары и твари Внутри, – и наш социум – всего лишь Отражение нашего Коллективного внутреннего состояния... ... ...

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Хм сдохнуть отдав свои органы каким нить уродам? нет уж, быть пушечным мясом? нет уж а почему бы не наказывать в таком случае тех кто от части повинен в многих бедах сдесь присутсвующих? а ты хочешь быть ради них тех кто без проблем быть пушечным мясом... не разделяю я такой взгляд.

----------


## Elly

А я боли боюсь, очень. К суециду решиться страшно.. смелости не хватает.. А умереть хочется, очень. Не знаю что и делать..

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Если очень хочется то надо, и вообще надо задавить страх вот и весь ответ...

----------


## Unity

> Хм сдохнуть отдав свои органы каким нить уродам? нет уж, быть пушечным мясом? нет уж а почему бы не наказывать в таком случае тех кто от части повинен в многих бедах сдесь присутсвующих? а ты хочешь быть ради них тех кто без проблем быть пушечным мясом... не разделяю я такой взгляд.


 Нет, please, не поймите меня Неправильно, – Просто Другим Людям, коим эти органы могли бы ещё пригодиться, послужить верой & правдой несколько лет, Продлив Их Жизнь – ведь коль уж некоторые из нас, – убеждённые суициденты, твёрдо стоящие на позиции «…Рано или поздно – аз всё равно Это сделаю, так ли, иначе, – ведь жизнь наша – это Ад, – так что Живите Сами, коль Вам это в кайф [!]» – то попросту Понапрасну Выбрасывать Две Совершенно Здоровые, «…Исправные» почки, например, от непьющей/некурящей/незаразной донора, – это... как-то Неправильно – и всё моё естество Выступает Против Того, дабы погибнуть, как собака, – Зря!!!
Коль уж сущности жизни мне, глупой, не удалось понять, – о, боже, как бы хотелось бы мне, дабы хотя бы Моя Смерть принесла обществу некую энную пользу-у-у!.. ^_^ 
Ан нет, – «…Ниzzя»!.. Живи сама, – твои органы – и даже Подарить их ты, – Не Вправе!.. Будь проклято наше общество За Это!!! За свой гнусный гуманизм, за ограничение нашей Свободы распоряжаться своим телом и своими «…Запчастями» как заблагорассудится!.. 
В камикадзе бы пошла, – будь ныне военное положение – и с Таким «…Настроением» кое-кто «…Живёт» уж последние шесть лет напролёт, – без перерывов, без просветлений. Это фарс, – это безумие. Уж лучше умереть, чем существовать Так и впредь, – но умереть Не как животное, качаясь в петле, размазав себя по рельсам либо асфальту города – нет... Это Неправильно. Правильнее было Отдать Себя Иным на благо, – не ради пафоса или «…Посмертной славы» – но чтобы Кто-то Жил, – вместо нас, если угодно... 
*Имхо, обществу подавно пора Легализировать подобную Жертвенную Эвтаназию!..*Коим-то образом находить Полезное Применение Тем, что не желают жить, – аз, например, не желаю – и желать Не стану, – жизнь суть беспрестанное мучение – нет, дальше жить не хочется, – но и погибать, словно псина – также... Вот и получается... существую, словно Зомби... А на кой??? Кто-то умирает без почек Уже Сегодня, – а кто-то Умрёт Завтра – но проклятые су...и из Министерства Здравоохранения не в силах Разрешить «…Отдавать свою жизнь во спасение иной» – Без всего этого чёртового пафоса и разговорах о «…Благородстве», «…Благе», – Нет!!! Просто некоторым своя жизнь не нужна, – так почему бы не отдать её (отдав свои органы, свои «…Детали») Тем, Что Жаждут Жить???

На днях по TV выступал ведущий трансплантолог страны: – «…Лишь в 5% случаев пациент Дожидается донорского органа»... И это притом, что у нас СУ около 30 человек на 100,000 населения!!! Это Неправильно!!! Уверена, – многие бы из них Подарили бы свои Непрожитые Жизни иным – в виде сердца, почек, прочих «…Элементов»!.. Но, увы!.. Драные Гуманисты со своей су...ьей Философией Убивают Своих Сограждан, запрещая «…Дар Жизни» своими конче...ыми Законами!..  

P.S. Мстить? Зачем? С целью «…Преподнести урок» & «…Наказать Несправедливость»?.. М.б., сразу в серийные убийцы пойти? Убивать сутенёров, наркоторговцев, торговцев людьми, краденными машинами и проч, – в, так сказать, «…Народное ополчение»?.. ^_^ 



> А я боли боюсь, очень. К суециду решиться страшно.. смелости не хватает.. А умереть хочется, очень. Не знаю что и делать..


 Come with me... ^_^

----------


## Игорёк

Хотите умиреть с пользой - заработайте денег и раздайте бедным, или организуйте какой-нибудь центр помощи.

----------


## Unity

> Хотите умиреть с пользой - заработайте денег и раздайте бедным, или организуйте какой-нибудь центр помощи.


 Я всего лишь человек, Игорь, – и да, хотя «…Один человек может изменить Историю» – как это Доказал своей историей великий Стив Джобс (Земля Пухом Гению!..), – что могу я Предпринять? Здесь и сейчас? Да, – действительно – с радостью отдала свои Детали, – но ведь и это... неосуществимо, по всей вероятности... Государство «…Против»!..
Что могу сделать аз?.. Та же личность, – со своими демонами... 
Если бы всё было так Легко... Но мы живём в Реальном Мире... Что могу сделать аз Самостоятельно??? Один в поле не воин...

----------


## Merkuriy

Нет пушечным мясом стать это на оборот не плохо да и становишся им не ради какого то урода а ради тех же самых родителей. Тех же родственников и блиских дорогих людей для того чтоб они пушечным мясом не стали

----------


## Merkuriy

Хотя появилась идея поехать наемником. Так будет проще все равно не страшно

----------


## Unity

Вот бы махнуть с Вами... «…За идею»... Ради гибели «…За дело», а не зря, как на гражданке, для которой некоторые попросту Не Приспособлены...

----------


## Merkuriy

ивините но я знаю человека каторый написал последние строки я  его  бывшая супруга , но и меня поймите я устала , просто устала от такой жизни я просто вырволась на волю и дышу полной гркдью , если бы не ушла сама бы задохнулась

----------


## Merkuriy

и совет живите ради жизни ведь мы и так рождены чтоб умиреть

----------


## Merkuriy

люди вы что не видити что жизнь прекрасно и что он стои того чтобы жить послушайте песенку групы крематорий девочка со взглядом  и успакойтесь

----------


## Merkuriy

шишу а его может уже нет в живых , хотя буду надеяться на его здравый смысл

----------


## Merkuriy

жаль что я тут одна ((( и поговирить нескем

----------


## Merkuriy

он все же повесился но выжил его сняли с петли , видит бог я этого не хотела

----------


## Гражданин

> жаль что я тут одна ((( и поговирить нескем


 


> он все же повесился но выжил его сняли с петли , видит бог я этого не хотела


 Так ты парень или жевушка,лол?

----------


## Merkuriy

я же писала что я жена того парня катрый писал что собираеться в чечню или повеситься вобщем он это сегодня ночью сделал

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Да тролль это так похохотать или правда жена вклинилась, а коли и правда жена и всё правда то шла бы ты далеко ага.... не знаешь что такое проблемы и прочее не говори если у тебя ок и всё в жизни сложилось канечно тебе будет невдамёк надеюсь больше ты сюда не будешь писать и не важно тролль ты или жена иди делами займись и живи коли это так нравится а с советами лезть не надо понятно?

----------


## Евгения

Я хочу покончить жизнь самоубийством!!!У меня на данный момент очень сильная дипрессия... у меня маленький ребёнок девочка чудная ипрелесная!!! муж меня унижает и уничтожает.родители на мои сообщения о том что я хочу уйти от мужа говорят что это я виновата....незнаю что делать чуствую себя виноватой нет сил...завишу от мужа ...хочу...хочу...уйти но доча!!!!!!!!!!!Схожу с ума куда деться?????Незнаю((((((((((((((

----------


## Игорёк

создавай тему в разделе "моя проблема", и описывай в подробностях свою грустную историю.

----------


## Евгения

Да уж спасибо,,,,,,,,,,,,.На данный момент я об этом какраз должна была думать((((( спасибо за понимание...........

----------


## Игорёк

просто таким образом ты получишь больше адекватных каментов. Ты же пишешь не просто так, а чтобы почитали и откаментили. Все логично на мой взгяд. тебе самой так будет лучше.

----------


## Снегурочка

> Я хочу покончить жизнь самоубийством!!!У меня на данный момент очень сильная дипрессия... у меня маленький ребёнок девочка чудная ипрелесная!!! муж меня унижает и уничтожает.родители на мои сообщения о том что я хочу уйти от мужа говорят что это я виновата....незнаю что делать чуствую себя виноватой нет сил...завишу от мужа ...хочу...хочу...уйти но доча!!!!!!!!!!!Схожу с ума куда деться?????Незнаю((((((((((((((


 Ты все сама можеш изменить, а родителей не вмешивай раз так отвечают, потом они саме себя будут винить.. будь упрямой и гордой и уходи от такого мужа, не смотря ни на какие советы или коментарии родителей там, подруг итд. не только тебе лучше будет но и дочке твоей. идти есть то где ? вся жизнь только в твоих руках. если есть куда идти все тогда просто, если нет, ищи кто может помочь...

----------


## Jerk

умереть легко, надо только захотеть

----------

